# What the...?



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Answers on a following post please


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Have you seen this from The Poke? :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

:lol:

More off the BBC social media report.









The gravitas of the occasion was not lost on the Pope. Social media wits joked that he had just learned he would have to listen to Mr Trump confess his sins.

















A zoomed out version.

Source:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-40020564


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

John-H said:


> :lol:
> 
> More off the BBC social media report.
> 
> ...


He doesn't stand a chance do he ... :lol: :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ho ho. I saw those on The Poke too. Did anyone see Trump on TV at the EU meeting. He stood at the podium and gave his response to the Manchester bombing concluding with the statement that these people are losers. Repeating his hard hitting word "losers" a couple of times to show how tough he was. 
And then there was some group photo shoot where he came from the back, physically pushed another member away and thrust himself to front centre of the group. Buttoning up his jacket and striking that idiotic chin up and curled lip pose that he often does.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> And then there was some group photo shoot where he came from the back, physically pushed another member away and thrust himself to front centre of the group.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw that ... he's a f****** child, that's pushing in at the dinner queue.

I'd have loved for an official to have said "Right, Trump, to the back ... go on, go to the back until you learn some manners".
Come to my local pub and try that shit ... he'd be busy trying to pick up those big teeth with those small hands immediately after.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Last time I saw behaviour like that was in my primary school playground.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> Last time I saw behaviour like that was in my primary school playground.


I can't stop watching it. :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes I too thought Mr. Trumps action at the photo call exceedingly rude.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The man is all gold taps and no toilet.

Pity that glowing orb wasn't a Van de Graaffe generator and his wig flew off!


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

John-H said:


> The man is all gold taps and no toilet.
> 
> Pity that glowing orb wasn't a Van de Graaffe generator and his wig flew off!


 :lol:

I don't think that wigs fooling anyone. I once dressed Elvis my beagle up as Trump, he was just "meh" about it.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Looks like it was true! A highly charged meeting...


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

John-H said:


> Answers on a following post please


It's true many hands do make light work.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

The words of a true wordsmith, comment courtesy of the Toob 

" wow!! Just look at the pathetic soft lefty liberal comments here against Trump. Get over it assholes,..he's the President. The time for softy liberals and political correctness is over. You people have been brought up in a world wrapped up in cotton wool stuffed full of political correctness so much that you have all become brainwashed by the globalist establishment. Snowflakes, SJWs and Millenialls alike,..f*** the lot of you. I'm enjoying watching you lot squirm watching democracy in action just like we here in the UK are enjoying the fall of the EU as we steam ahead with Brexit.﻿"


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

The hair is his own altho it doesnt look it..sort of a comb forward reversed  .
Maybe.. there are "extensions" woven in :lol: 
Itd be good copy if there really was a toupe but linking to the guys hairpiece/how he might really look is just. :mrgreen: 
"fake news"
Reagan and "the presidents brain is missing" as satirised on spitting image may actually have been true news for some of his second term , even if the alzheimers /dementia wasnt readily apparent ,but it may also have to wait for term 2 of the donald for his hair or lack thereof to be relevant.

Hell hath ..etc :lol: 
http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/hilla ... le/2624256

I guess the "healing/uniting our divisions " n all that kinda pales compared to festering resentment.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

John-H said:


>


I see they have found out how to use the orgasmatron.

Here's Woody Allen bring it to Mr Trump earlier ...


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


See ... now I'm going to have to watch Sleeper today. :lol:


----------

